# Cute Story



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just saw this and thought I would share it. Its wicked cute :-D

https://screen.yahoo.com/pet-week/cattle-dog-befriends-adorable-disabled-145934510.html

And this one too
https://screen.yahoo.com/pet-week/paralyzed-dog-learns-walk-180021454.html


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

And this one
https://screen.yahoo.com/pet-week/piglet-leon-gets-set-wheels-095548939.html


----------

